# Failed



## KimberlyP (Jan 13, 2011)

I took the National Registry Exam for the first time today and within 3 hours of taking it I received my results. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw 'Unsuccessful' because I had studied non-stop this week and even stayed up all night a couple days. I have been crying all day and I don't know if it's because I failed or because I am doubting myself. 

I purchased the EMT Flashcard Book and studied the entire book, I also took a bunch of online practice exams. Is there anything I can do to prepare myself for the 2nd time I take this exam?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't read too far into the questions. There's lots of good advice for the test in this section. I'm assuming EMT-B? Just remember your ABCs. Nearly all of the test is based off of them.


----------



## KimberlyP (Jan 13, 2011)

I think that was the issue, I was reading too much into the question. There were two correct answers and it was difficult trying to choose which one was right. I knew something was wrong when I was cut off at 68 questions, I sat there staring at the screen thinking, 'This can't be right, there has to be more questions.' 

The saddest part is I failed the OB section.. I have 3 kids, how is that possible!! 

I'm definately going to check out the threads, I'm really going to need some help or a MIRACLE to happen when I take the exam in 2 weeks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> I think that was the issue, I was reading too much into the question. There were two correct answers and it was difficult trying to choose which one was right. I knew something was wrong when I was cut off at 68 questions, I sat there staring at the screen thinking, 'This can't be right, there has to be more questions.'
> 
> The saddest part is I failed the OB section.. I have 3 kids, how is that possible!!
> 
> I'm definately going to check out the threads, I'm really going to need some help or a MIRACLE to happen when I take the exam in 2 weeks.



The trick is to basically choose the answer that is less wrong. I never took the NREMT-B test, but for my I/85 test, there were usually two answers you could toss out right away, then figure out which of the two that were left would kill the patient the slowest.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> then figure out which of the two that were left would kill the patient the slowest.



This.


----------



## KimberlyP (Jan 13, 2011)

That makes sense to look at the two remaining questions asking which one would kill the patient the slowest. When I re-take the exam I'm going on that and ABC's. I was really nervous and seriously felt panicked the entire time I was taking the exam, this could have also played a part in why I failed. I think I push myself so hard to be perfect and this time it backfired on me.

I was also shocked because I got an A in Basic and really thought I knew my stuff. All of our exams in class were scenarios so I thought the NR would be the same but for some reason it seems the questions are more difficult to answer. Maybe it's just me or maybe I'm used to the way my instructor worded questions on his exams.


----------



## 18G (Jan 14, 2011)

It sounds like your really taking your learning seriously and have put fourth your best. A test is just a test. Don't let it discourage you or doubt your abilities and knowledge base. You got an "A" in your Basic program so obviously you know something. 

National Registry is a different kinda beast. Just take the advice the others have given you and approach it next time with a clear mind, get plenty of sleep the night before, and try to be as calm and confident as you can during the entire exam. Take each question and answer it based only on the info provided in the question. 

I used JB Learning test prep to prepare for National Registry and think that it really helped. The questions were very close to National Registry and very up-to-date. 

Good luck!


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 14, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> The saddest part is I failed the OB section.. I have 3 kids, how is that possible!!


 
Trust me, the ability to reproduce has very little to do with how much somebody actually knows.

When you pass and start working, you may have the same observation.

It sounds like the problem isn't knowledge but test taking. I would reread the chapters you did poorly in and do a few practice tests to get into the mode.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, I just finished it about am hour ago, it stopped me at 68 also and like you I did excellent in my class and stuff, I don't feel very confidant about my chances, but lets boyer for the best


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just got my results and I passed with 68 Questions..Better luck on your next try..=}


----------



## KimberlyP (Jan 14, 2011)

Tcass100 said:


> Just got my results and I passed with 68 Questions..Better luck on your next try..=}



Congrats!!!

I hope the second time around is better too, I'm just so unsure at this point. I was going to reschedule in 2 weeks but I'm thinking I should wait a little longer so I can have some study time.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 14, 2011)

I do have to agree with other posters here though, On hindsight I see that most of them were just following the basic scene safety,ABC's, and knowing what the normal Vitals should be and what to do with abnormal values...I did not feel confident at all when I took it and was very surprised that I passed, but now you know what to expect so next time it shouldnt be as nerve wravking..lol..but Good luck


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Jan 17, 2011)

KimberlyP--

I studied the heck out of emtb.com's 'Registry Review' Section.  Helped ALOT!  Passed on first try.


----------



## KimberlyP (Jan 17, 2011)

CodyHolt83 said:


> KimberlyP--
> 
> I studied the heck out of emtb.com's 'Registry Review' Section.  Helped ALOT!  Passed on first try.



Thanks so much for the link! I've been looking for a site that has practice exams and have found a few but they didn't help much. I'll try this one out and hope for the best. I also noticed a code on the inside cover of my text book that can be used to access practice exams through the Pearson website. Last night I took the 150 question exam and for 102 correct, not sure if that's a good or bad thing. In each column I scored either a 70% or close to it, I know I need to do better when it comes to the real thing. Trying not to stress..


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the site I used.

http://www.emt-national-training.com/


----------



## KimberlyP (Jan 17, 2011)

rhan101277 said:


> This is the site I used.
> 
> http://www.emt-national-training.com/



Thanks so much!


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Jan 17, 2011)

rhan101277 said:


> This is the site I used.
> 
> http://www.emt-national-training.com/



I also used this site.  They both helped out ALOT!


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 17, 2011)

Reread your book. You'll be surprised what you've forgotten/missed the first time.  

.


----------



## code3suby (Jan 17, 2011)

18G said:


> It sounds like your really taking your learning seriously and have put fourth your best. A test is just a test. Don't let it discourage you or doubt your abilities and knowledge base. You got an "A" in your Basic program so obviously you know something.
> 
> National Registry is a different kinda beast. Just take the advice the others have given you and approach it next time with a clear mind, get plenty of sleep the night before, and try to be as calm and confident as you can during the entire exam. Take each question and answer it based only on the info provided in the question.
> 
> ...



+1 for the JB learning test prep.  I too used this, got my results today, and passed.  I would say to not overwhelm yourself with information.  The test prep is great it goes over everything you need, and it gives you a rationale if you answer the question right or wrong.  You can choose how many questions you want on your practice exam from each category.  The day before your test, take it easy, relax, do not study, drink lots of water, and have a good dinner! Have a good breakfast in the morning of followed by a dark chocolate bar with a higher % of cacao, and you'll do GREAT!!! This is what i did at least.. Good Luck!!!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2011)

As an educator it makes me laugh at how many females fail the OB section.  Often it seems they feel that they have the equipment and perhaps as you have had kids so they don't  have to bother studying that section as hard.  There is a whole lot more going on in that area of your anatomy during pregnancy and childbirth than many women understand.  It affects blood flow, compensation during trauma and illness, etc, etc.  Plus very few have any dealings with the rare complications.  A question that often gets many is one along the lines of when do you place fingers in the vagina.  There will be a choice for never but that is incorrect.  



Only advice is study.  Then night before get plenty of rest.


----------



## jdye82 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's impossible to finish the exam before 70 questions are completed.  Anyone who says they did is either lying to impress everyone or really isn't sure when their exam cut off.  If your exam cut off after question 70 than you either did really well or really poorly.  Luckily my Basic exam cut off at 70 and I passed.  Remember your last question.  If you got it correct than you passed.  The best way to pass this exam is to PAY ATTENTION, STUDY, ASK QUESTIONS DURING CLASS AND CLINICALS (away from the patient), and GET INVOLVED IN EVERY LAB.  I took the nremt a week after practicals without studying and passed.  Cramming before the exam will not do you well nor will waiting months.  Take the exam immediately after you finish your practicals.  To anyone who passed; get on a private ambulance or department immediately.  Do not wait months and get on a company or department.  You will perform poorly.  Also congrats on passing.  This is the beginning of a meaningful career.  Ordinary people run away from danger but you run towards it.  That is something to admire!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2011)

jdye82 said:


> It's impossible to finish the exam before 70 questions are completed.  Anyone who says they did is either lying to impress everyone or really isn't sure when their exam cut off.  If your exam cut off after question 70 than you either did really well or really poorly.  Luckily my Basic exam cut off at 70 and I passed.  Remember your last question.  If you got it correct than you passed.  The best way to pass this exam is to PAY ATTENTION, STUDY, ASK QUESTIONS DURING CLASS AND CLINICALS (away from the patient), and GET INVOLVED IN EVERY LAB.  I took the nremt a week after practicals without studying and passed.  Cramming before the exam will not do you well nor will waiting months.  Take the exam immediately after you finish your practicals.  To anyone who passed; get on a private ambulance or department immediately.  Do not wait months and get on a company or department.  You will perform poorly.  Also congrats on passing.  This is the beginning of a meaningful career.  Ordinary people run away from danger but you run towards it.  That is something to admire!



http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/about_exams.asp

"Sometimes a candidate can demonstrate a level of competency in as few as 60 test items."


----------



## KimberlyP (Jan 18, 2011)

10 days left until I can re-apply and I'm praying to God I pass. I've been studying like crazy and taking the online exams to the links that were provided. There were a few questions on the NR that were also on the practice exams or were similarly worded and I figured out where I went wrong. 

I can't believe I chose to place a pregnant female in her third trimester with limb presentation on her left side! The correct answer was to have her pelvis tilted upward.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 19, 2011)

medic417 said:


> As an educator it makes me laugh at how many females fail the OB section.  Often it seems they feel that they have the equipment and perhaps as you have had kids so they don't  have to bother studying that section as hard.  There is a whole lot more going on in that area of your anatomy during pregnancy and childbirth than many women understand.  It affects blood flow, compensation during trauma and illness, etc, etc.  Plus very few have any dealings with the rare complications.  A question that often gets many is one along the lines of when do you place fingers in the vagina.  There will be a choice for never but that is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> Only advice is study.  Then night before get plenty of rest.



prolasped cord, I had that question.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 19, 2011)

cmetalbend said:


> prolasped cord, I had that question.



and?  There is more.


----------



## mgilliam34 (Jan 19, 2011)

I took my test this morning, it cut off at 70 and I passed.  I know I got the last question right so that seems to go with the theme.  I got out of EMT class on December 15th.  Since then I have done the tests on emtb.com and used the Brady test book the college bookstore gave me.  I will say that although these tools helped review, I am not sure they helped me all that much with the actual test.  The test questions are SIMILIAR to the study guides but not exact.  The difference is the study guides are pretty straight forward.  The test is not.  It isn't that the test is worded to trick you...the test is worded to make you think.  I had a question today giving me the symptoms of pulmonary edema and then asking me what lung sounds I would hear.   The question didn't come right out and say the patient had pulmonary edema...I had to figure it out first, THEN figure out what lung sounds would be heard. 

Anyways, my point here is I agree with Medic...you have to know your stuff and you have to be able not to panic and think about it critically.  Just remember the order of your patient assessment and your ABC's.


----------



## CotJockey (Jan 19, 2011)

Like some people said, don't read too much into the questions, and choose the "most correct" answer. Study up on the areas you didn't do so good on. Good luck on the re-test!


----------



## crossatwood (Jan 21, 2011)

I failed my first time as well don't worry just relax and study any areas you think you need to work on on areas the test said you need work on and jtpaint is right pick the least wrong answe rnation reg tests suck but knowing the woridng and what to expect from them will be a big advantage for the next one. Good Luck and don't let it get you down.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jdye82, I'm pretty positive that it stopped at 68, I did pass but I guess it could have been 70 exactally and I just was to nervous to notice or something but I'm still almost positive it was 68


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> and?  There is more.



Well, that was the answer to my question, but your looking for me to say during a breech presentation also. correct?


----------

